# Λεξιπλασίες: το ταιριτικό σύνδρομο



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

*ταιρτίπια*
κόνξες, κόλπα, σκέρτσα, καπρίτσια, τσιριμόνιες, πείσματα και λοιπά ναζιάρικα τεχνάσματα που κάνει το ταίρι κάποιου [λεξ. διασταύρωση ταίρι + τερτίπι]

*ταιρατάκι*
ο ερωτικός σύντροφος που κάνει υπερβολικά πολλά ταιρτίπια (βλ.λ.) και τρελαίνει τον ή τη συντροφό του [λεξ. διασταύρωση ταίρι + τερατάκι (στην οικ. σημασία)]

*ταιρηδόνα*
πάθηση που προσβάλλει κάποιον όταν ηδονίζεται υπερβολικά με το ταίρι του· να σημειωθεί ότι κάνει κουφάλες [λεξ. διασταύρωση ταίρι + ηδονή με κατάλ. -όνα κατά το τερηδόνα]

*ταιρμίτης*
αυτός που κατατρώγει το ταίρι του εσωτερικά, όπως οι τερμίτες το ξύλο [λεξ. διασταύρωση ταίρι + τερμίτης]

*ταιρματοφύλακας*
αυτός που φυλά το ταίρι του σαν τα μάτια του (καλό είναι ωστόσο να αποφεύγει τις αποτυχημένες εξόδους, για να μη φάει γκολ και βγάλει τα δικά του τα ματάκια)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Καλημέρα.

Αναζητούν δημιουργικούς ορισμούς οι όροι:
ενταιρίτιδα, καραταιρίστας, μπαλανταίρι, νεοταιρίζω, νυχταίρι, υσταιρική και χολησταιρίνη.

Αν και νομίζω ότι είναι προφανής η σημασία τους.


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

Νυχταίρι: ταίρι που συναντά κανείς μόνο τη νύχτα, αγγλικά one night stand. (το ταίρι αυτό συχνά βρίσκεται και στην καβάντζα, ως "μπαλανταίρι").
Υσταιρική και Υσταιρικός: άτομα που κάνουν σαν παλαβά για να βρουν ταίρι ή που κολλούν πάνω του σαν βδέλλα αν έχουν ήδη (αλλιώς: βδέλλα, κολλιτσίδα).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

*αταίρμονος*
αυτός που έχει μείνει μόνος, χωρίς ταίρι ΦΡΑΣ *αταίρμων κοχλίας* η βίδα που σου στρίβει όταν έχεις μείνει αταίρμονος για υπερβολικά πολύ καιρό

*επαμφοταιρίζω*
αμφιταλαντεύομαι ποιο από δύο άτομα να διαλέξω για ταίρι, _κν._ το παίζω δίπορτο


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

curry said:


> Υσταιρική και Υσταιρικός: άτομα που κάνουν σαν παλαβά για να βρουν ταίρι ή που κολλούν πάνω του σαν βδέλλα αν έχουν ήδη (αλλιώς: βδέλλα, κολλιτσίδα).


Δεν την ξέρω αυτή την ειδικότερη σημασία. Στην αρχική της σημασία η υσταιρική, από την πολλή υπερένταση της σχέσης, κάνει γουρουνιές.
[από _υς_ = γουρούνι + _ταίρι_ + _ική_]
Σπανίως απαντά στο αρσενικός γένος (για τους άντρες χρησιμοποιείται το _κάπρος_).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αναζητούν δημιουργικούς ορισμούς οι όροι:
> ενταιρίτιδα, καραταιρίστας, μπαλανταίρι, νεοταιρίζω, νυχταίρι, υσταιρική και χολησταιρίνη.


*νεοταιρίζω*
έχω βγει στη γύρα και ψάχνω για καινούργιο ταίρι, I'm back in circulation babe 

*χολησταιρίνη*
πάθηση που προκαλείται όταν το ταίρι σου ξερνά χολή εναντίον σου


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

παρταίρι: το ταίρι που γίνεται «χώμα» για τον άλλον.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

νυσταίρι: το ταίρι που έχασε το ενδιαφέρον του και μονίμως νυστάζει.

Ο Ζαζ να μας δώσει την ερμηνεία για το ξεφταίρι και το καρταίρι...


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

Αν υς = γουρούνι, δηλαδή αν είναι ουδέτερο, τότε ταιριάζει μόνο σε άντρα, γιατί σύμφωνα με το γνωστό αξίωμα, οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

*ταιργιάζω*
ζω μοναχά για το ταίρι μου [συναρπαγή ταίρ(ι) + για + ζω, αντιστροφή τής φράσης 'ζω για (το) ταίρι (μου)', ώστε να λήγει σε -ζω κατά τα μονάζω, χειμάζω]

*ταιρματικός*
αυτός που έχει μάτια μόνο για το ταίρι του, που αρέσκεται να κοιτά το ταίρι του με τις ώρες και δεν μπορεί να ξεκολλήσει το βλέμμα του από πάνω της ΦΡΑΣ *ταιρματικός σταθμός* χώρος όπου πάνε κι έρχονται τα ταίρια



Elsa said:


> Ο Ζαζ να μας δώσει την ερμηνεία για το ξεφταίρι και το καρταίρι...


*ξεφταίρι*
ερωτικός σύντροφος η σχέση με τον οποίο έχει πλέον ξεφτίσει

*καρταίρι*
*1.* το ταίρι με το οποίο κάποιος ανταλλάσσει μόνο κάρτες *2.* το ταίρι (συν. γυναίκα) που διατηρεί μία σχέση για να μπορεί να κάνει χρήση των πιστωτικών καρτών του συντρόφου της· (επίσης) το θύμα της εν λόγω σχέσης


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2008)

*πεφτασταίρι*: το ουρανοκατέβατο, υπέροχο, αστεράτο ταίρι που σου προκύπτει από το πουθενά! (κατηγορία urban legends :) )


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

φταιρωτός: τόσο καψούρης με το ταίρι του που έχει βγάλει φτερά, πετάει.


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

*φταίρη:* η γκόμενα-γλάστρα (απαραιτήτως κόμματος αλλά IQ μαρουλιού) την οποία κυκλοφορούν ως ταίρι αποκλειστικά αυτοί που ζηλεύει ο Θανάσης. Ως φταίρη συνήθως χαρακτηρίζεται από τις σιτεμένες συζύγους όσων ζηλεύει ο Θανάσης.
(Παράδειγμα: Τι φταίρη είναι αυτή που μας κουβάλησε ο Μοσχάρογλου σήμερα; )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

*τεστοσταιρόνη*
ανδρογόνος ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται όταν το ταίρι ενός άντρα τεστάρει τις αντοχές του

*υσταιρόγραφο*: σα να μου φαίνεται ότι έγινα η αιτία για ένα *ταιρατούργημα*!


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

Ξέχασες να ορίσεις το ταιρατούργημα.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Zazula said:


> *υσταιρόγραφο*: σα να μου φαίνεται ότι έγινα η αιτία για ένα *ταιρατούργημα*!



Πραγματικά, *ταιράστιο* νήμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

(Χμμ, κάποιος το ανεξαρτητοποίησε το νήμα...)

Νιώθω *σταίρηση*, μου λείπει το ταίρι μου...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Zazula said:


> (Χμμ, κάποιος το ανεξαρτητοποίησε το νήμα...)
> 
> Νιώθω *σταίρηση*, μου λείπει το ταίρι μου...



Να σου δώσω από το *υσταίρημά* μου;
Με τέτοιο νήμα έχεις εξασφαλισμένη την *υσταιροφημία* σου, πάντως!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Νιώθω *σταίρηση*, μου λείπει το ταίρι μου...


Πάρε ένα ταίρι χρυσό...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Με τέτοιο νήμα έχεις εξασφαλισμένη την *υσταιροφημία* σου, πάντως!


Προσοχή στη χρήση της λέξης διότι υπάρχει και η, ήδη αρχαία, *υσταιροφημία* [από υς 'γουρούνι' + ταίρι + φήμη] με άλλη σημασία: "η φήμη που αποκτά κάποιος/α ότι η/ο σύντροφός του/της είναι γουρούνι"



nickel said:


> Πάρε ένα ταίρι χρυσό...


Ναι, και ιδίως το τελευταίο κομμάτι του δίσκου (Τάκα Τάκα) είναι εντελώς συμβολικό όταν σου πέσει βαριά η σταίρηση...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 1, 2008)

*πορταίρο:* το προφυλακτικό (για ισπανομαθείς)

*καθυσταίριση:* παρενέργεια, όταν ο πορταίρο δεν είναι σε φόρμα

*Ταίρης Χρυσός:* ευκατάστατος και ανοιχτοχέρης σύντροφος


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Επειδή δεν τα θυμάμαι πια όλα, το *σινεταίρι* που παίρνουμε να πάμε μαζί στο σινεμά το είπε κανένας;


----------



## efi (Jul 1, 2008)

*Εταιρογάμων*= Αυτός που αρέσκεται να ...περπατάει σε ξένα παρταί(νέ)ρια.
*Σισταίρι*= Ο γκόμενος της αδερφής, η αδερφή της γκόμενας ή ο γκόμενος-αδερφή, ανάλογα το συγκείμενο και την τηλεοπτική ζώνη.

Σε περίπτωση, δε, που δε μας κάνει κανένα από τα παραπάνω, εμπίπτουμε στην κατηγορία του γνωστού μιούζικαλ, του οποίου το όνομα δε μπορώ να πω γιατί είμαι του σεμιναρίου


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

*ταιριγιάκι* 
γιαπωνέζικο ταίρι, βουτηγμένο σε σόγια σος


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

*καρμπιραταίρι*
ο γκάου σύντροφος (κατά κανόνα άντρας), το ταίρι που καίει κάρβουνο [λεξ. διασταύρωση γαλ. carburateur (< carbone < λατιν. carbon 'κάρβουνο') + ταίρι]


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 2, 2008)

*Πανταιρεύομαι*

δίνω όρκο ενώπιον Θεού και ανθρώπων οτι σκοπεύω να ζήσω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου με το αυτό ταίρι μου.


----------



## curry (Jul 2, 2008)

Περισταιρώνας: η ερωτική φωλίτσα των φρεσκοταιριασμένων


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

Αναζητώ δημιουργικό ορισμό για το *κέταιρινγκ*.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Έχετε κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος κύριε ζαζ. Η σωστή γραφή είναι καίταιρινγκ και αφορά αυτούς που εκτός από το να έχουν περιστασιακές/ους συντρόφους, έχουν την τάση να έχουν KAI έναν άνθρωπο ως ταίρι τους. Όπως κ να έχει,τα άτομα αυτα , κυρίως Άγγλοι, θεωρούνται δεξιοτέχνες στη σύναψη τέτοιου είδους σχέσεων, εξού και η αγγλική γερουνδιακή κατάληξη ινγκ.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Μολονότι κάπου το είδαν τα μάτια μου ως ταιράστιο, παραθέτω μια ομόηχη λέξη με ταιριτικό χαρακτήρα, την γνωστή σε όλους μας ταιράστεια γυναίκα που δεν είναι άλλη από το θηλυκό ταίρι μας , το οποίο είναι χαρούμενο κ με χιούμορ με αποτέλεσμα να μας κάνει να γελάμε.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Επίσης, το ταιράστεια, ομόηχη λέξη με το ταιράστια που προανέφερε άλλο μέλος. Είναι η σύντροφος που έχει χιούμορ και μας κάνει να γελάμε.


----------



## oublexis (Jul 4, 2008)

*ανταιρετικό*: _ουσ_. αντιερωτικό ξέρασμα που ακυρώνει κάθε αιρετική σκέψη για το τι θα κάνεις με το ταίρι σου τη νύχτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2008)

*ανταίρισμα*
το ταίρι που σε στηρίζει


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 8, 2008)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το διπλό ποστάρισμα. Κ συνεχίζω. Ντεφταίρι είναι το πολυαγαπημένο μας ταίρι που αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ακοής. Και εμείς μετά, αναγκαστικά γινόμαστε το δικό του το τεφταίρι, μιας και αναγκαζόμαστε να σημειώνουμε σε χαρτί οτιδήποτε θέλουμε να του πούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

Επειδή στις 14 είχα επέτειο με το ταιρατάκι μου (συνέπεσε ημερολογιακά με την κατάληψη της Βαστίλης από τον επαναστατημένο λαό του Παρισιού το 1789 ), πιστεύω δεν θα έχετε αντίρρηση να κάνουμε ένα ταιριαστό προγραμματάκι... :)

1. Ταίρι Βάλσαμο (Terry Balsamo, κιθαρίστας των Evanescence):




 
2. Ταίρι Κάτ' (Terry Kath, κιθαρίστας των Chicago):




 
3. Ταίρι Ολ (Terry Hall):


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Εκλεκτές επιλογές. Λείπει μόνο ο *Ταίρι Βογκάν* (Terry Wogan — ακούω τους γνωρίζοντες να βογκάν). Σ' ένα κλασικό αγγλικό τραγούδι που τον έφερε στην 27η θέση των αγγλικών τσαρτς το 1978.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 17, 2008)

E άμα είν' έτσι, θα προσθέσω κι εγώ την Ταίρι Ναν (Terri Nunn), τραγουδίστρια των Berlin...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Ms8YBHhZ8A

... και φυσικά τους τρομεροταιρότερους Ταιρορβύζιον!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VOOcJobuZTc


----------



## jglenis (Nov 10, 2008)

Υπάρχει επίσης και το κρυφό ταίρι, π.χ. ενός επιχειρηματία ή εν γένει ενός ανθρώπου με εξουσία, το οποίο συχνά συμβαίνει να είναι η γραμματέας του, και το οποίο οι Έλληνες ομογενείς πρώτοι ονόμασαν «secret – tery».


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 11, 2008)

_σφεταιριστής_: αυτός που οκειοποιείται ξένο ταίρι!


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2008)

Και μια και είναι μέρα των -ισμών:

*παραταιρισμός:* το να περνάς τις θερινές διακοπές σου με το λάθος ταίρι.


----------



## sopherina (Nov 11, 2008)

Κα*ταιρί*να: Το Απόλυτο, ιδανικό, φανταστρουμφικό ταίρι. Επίσης και μέλος του φόρουμ που κερνάει και πίνει χωρίς βοήθεια.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Dec 21, 2008)

*νυσταιρία* = η υστερία που έχουν οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες για την απόκτηση του τέλειου σώματος με χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις ώστε να αρέσουν στο ταίρι τους... :s


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

*αρισταιρίζω*
κλίνω προς ταίρι αριστερών πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων || (ειδικότ. για —μη κνίτισσες— γυναίκες) εκστασιάζομαι στην ιδέα συνεύρεσης με τον Τσίπρα


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

crystal said:


> *πεφτασταίρι*: το ουρανοκατέβατο, υπέροχο, αστεράτο ταίρι που σου προκύπτει από το πουθενά! (κατηγορία urban legends :) )


 
αντίθ. *ασταίρι: *Το ταίρι που σχεδιάζεις να αφήσεις, αφού διαπίστωσες ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου ασταιράτο το ανωταίρω _πεφτασταίρι_.

_*περισταίρι:*_ το ταίρι που τριγυρνάς καιρό.

_*περαιτέρω:*_ ας πέσει πρώτα το _περισταίρι_...

*φρεντασταίρι:* 1. το ταίρι που χορεύει εκπληκτικά, αν και κάπως παρωχημένα | 2. το ταίρι που στέλνεις να σου φέρει φρέντο.





 
*Λόντονταίρι: *1. το Londonderry ή Derry, πόλη της Β. Ιρλανδίας | 2. το ταίρι που σπουδάζει στο Λονδίνο.

Και το Λόντονταίρι Αίρ:​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

Elsa said:


> νυσταίρι: το ταίρι που έχασε το ενδιαφέρον του και μονίμως νυστάζει.


Η άλλη σημασία του, πιο επώδυνη, όταν μας ραγίζει την καρδιά


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

*ζουρλοπανταίρι*
ταίρι με ιδιόρρυθμη, εκκεντρική συμπεριφορά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

*ανωταίρι - κατωταίρι*

Το ισχυρότερο και το ασθενέστερο αντίστοιχα μέλος σε μια σχέση. _Σε μια παραδοσιακή σχέση, ο άντρας, ως *ανωταίρι*, ασχολείται με τα σοβαρά θέματα: τρομοκρατία, αφγανικό, πυρηνικό πρόγραμμα της Βόρειας Κορέας κλπ. Τα «φτηνά» θέματα της καθημερινότητας τα αφήνει στο *κατωταίρι* του._


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ισχυρότερο και το ασθενέστερο αντίστοιχα μέλος σε μια σχέση. _Σε μια παραδοσιακή σχέση, ο άντρας, ως *ανωταίρι*, ασχολείται με τα σοβαρά θέματα: τρομοκρατία, αφγανικό, πυρηνικό πρόγραμμα της Βόρειας Κορέας κλπ. Τα «φτηνά» θέματα της καθημερινότητας τα αφήνει στο *κατωταίρι* του._


 
Θα ξέρεις το σχετικό ανέκδοτο που σατιρίζει τον κομπασμό του συζύγου για το ποιος κάνει κουμάντο στο σπίτι, φαντάζομαι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

daeman said:


> Θα ξέρεις το σχετικό ανέκδοτο που σατιρίζει τον κομπασμό του συζύγου για το ποιος κάνει κουμάντο στο σπίτι, φαντάζομαι...



Μα θα ήταν παράταιρο να αρνηθώ από πού εμπνεύστηκα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

*α ποσταιριόρι (εκ των υσταίρων):* όταν μαθαίνεις τις _πρόταιρες_ περιπέτειες του (υσ)ταιριού (τις γουρουνιές του, δηλαδή) πολύ αργά, μετά την τέλεση του _μυσταιρίου_ και αναφωνείς: _Σταιρνή_ μου γνώση, να σ' είχα πρώτα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πού θα φτάσει πια ο Πρετεντέρης;
> Στο άρθρο του στο Βήμα "Τι έγινε στον πόλεμο, Αλέκα;" γράφει:
> _Τα πραγματικά περιστατικά είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα. _
> _*Ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος ξεκίνησε όταν, την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 1939, η Γερμανία και η ΕΣΣΔ εισέβαλαν από κοινού στην Πολωνία, την οποία και διαμέλισαν*. Η εισβολή και ο διαμελισμός της Πολωνίας είχε συμφωνηθεί μόλις οκτώ ημέρες νωρίτερα, στις 23 Αυγούστου, με το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο που υπέγραψαν στη Μόσχα ο Ρίμπεντροπ και ο Μολότοφ _
> ...


Με αφορμή εκείνη τη δημοσίευση:

*πρετενταίρης:* 1. όποιος φέρεται λες και δεν έχει ταίρι σε κανένα γνωστικό πεδίο, κν. _ξερόλας_. Λέξη ελληνοαμερικανικής προέλευσης από το _pretend_ (=παριστάνω) + _no_ + _ταίρι_ με κατάργηση του _no_ χάριν ευφωνίας/συντομίας ) | 2. ο έχων προδιάθεση για _ταιρατολογίες_. Επίσης ελληνοαμερικανικής προέλευσης, από το πρόθεμα _pre_ (=προ) + _tend_ (=τείνω, ρέπω) + _ταίρας_ (=μεγεθυντικό του _τέρας_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

*παταίριμον*: Νέος ήρωας τύπου πόκεμον. Όπλο του η *ποιμανταιρική παταιρίτσα*.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

*βολταίρος*
1. το ταίρι-διαφωτιστής 2. το ταίρι-σουρτούκι


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2010)

*ενταιρικές διαταραχές*
προστριβές ανάμεσα σε δύο ταίρια


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2013)

*γκλιταιράκι*
το απαστράπτον ταίρι


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*ταίρα ινκόγνιτα*: η περιοχή εξεύρεσης υποψήφιου ταιριού (_αγγλ._ ταίριτορι) για την οποία δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόταιρη γνώση

*ταίρα αουστράλις ινκόγκνιτα*: ομοία προς την ανωταίρω περιοχή, κατωταίρω του ισημερινού

*ταίρα νούλιους*: η περιοχή που δεν περιέχει ούτε ένα υποψήφιο ταίρι, ούτε καν για δείγμα (_βλ. και σχ._ νήμα για άρρενες)
σημ.: απαντώμενη και στην ανωταίρω _ταίρα αουστράλις_, όταν έγινε πλέον κόγκνιτα

*ταίρα φίρμα*: το ανένδοτο ταίρι | (_λαϊκότρ._) το φιρμάτο ταίρι (προσοχή στο ρέτζισταιρ)

*ταίρα νόβα*: το νέο ταίρι (παρθένα εδάφη) | (_λαϊκότρ._) ταίρι εγγεγραμμένο σε γνωστό συνδρομητικό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι (προσοχή στο ρέτζισταιρ)

πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Latin_phrases_(T)


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*πανταίρα*: το κούγκαρ που πάει με όλους αδιακρίτως (και με τα πάντα)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *βολταίρος*
> 1. το ταίρι-διαφωτιστής 2. το ταίρι-σουρτούκι



*βολταίρι, το* = το ταίρι που διαφωνεί με αυτά που λες και θα υπερασπιστεί μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά του να διαφωνεί


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2014)

...
*γασταίρα, η = *το έταιρον ήμισυ εν κυήσει (και συνεπώς εν αργή κινήσει)

*αδευταίρωτος*, -η, -ο = ο αυστηρώς μονογαμικός

*καρταιρικός*, -η, -ο = ο ανωταίρω όταν η πάθησή του γίνεται χρόνια

*ακαταίργαστος,* -η, -ο = ο ανεπίδεκτος κατεργασίας από το ταίρι του

*καλυταίρευση *= η εύρεση καλύτερου ταιριού


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

*νομισταιράκι,* το = θύμα του αιώνιου πολέμου των φύλων


----------

